# Wechselnde Bilder auf Website



## Neuling (7. Sep 2004)

wer kann mir helfen?

http://www.bad-rothenfelde.de/cms/front_content.php

wie kann ich einen solchen script für mich mit den entsprechenden bildern schreiben meine die wechselnden bilder in der mitte

schon jetzt vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

rechte maustaste, quellcode anzeigen...

/***********************************************
* Book Flip slideshow script- © Ger Versluis 2003
* Permission granted to DynamicDrive.com to feature script
* This notice must stay intact for use
* Visit http://www.dynamicdrive.com/ for full source code
***********************************************/


----------

